# Glow Plugs



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey guys, 

quick question. I turn the car to the on acc position and let it sit there for about 5 seconds before starting but i have not noticed any glow plug wait light. My only other experience with diesels is military humvees which have a wait light and then you can start when it goes out. Do we have something like this with the cruze diesel. Ive been remote starting it to hoping that the car new how long to wait to start. 

Thanks


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

It's on the right hand side of the instrument panel.

Odd, but maybe it's due to the warm temperature in Florida?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Do you switch to acc or the ON position? The glow plugs work in the on position, acc just turns the radio and windows on...


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

operator said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> quick question. I turn the car to the on acc position and let it sit there for about 5 seconds before starting but i have not noticed any glow plug wait light. My only other experience with diesels is military humvees which have a wait light and then you can start when it goes out. Do we have something like this with the cruze diesel. Ive been remote starting it to hoping that the car new how long to wait to start.
> 
> Thanks


The glow plugs heat up extremely quickly on the Cruze. In the summer in mine, it is usually less than a second that the light comes on for. Winter it might come on for a couple seconds. I just googled it, and it is on page 5-19 of the owners manual. It shows what the glow plug light looks like. 125th page of this PDF. http://www.chevrolet.com/content/da...als and Videos/02_pdf/2k14cruze 2nd print.pdf


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

As stated above you have to turn the ignition to the "ON" position for the glow plugs to cycle. 
It is a yellow light that looks like:








Wait to start engine until the light goes out.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

even at -40, i dont notice the glow plug light

i think it has something to do with unlocking the car and opening the trunk before getting in and starting the car


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

My glow plug light comes on pretty much all the time. Even in the summer when the car sits overnight. The only time I don't see it, is when the engine is warm already.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

My garage parked mild climate Cruze Diesel always has a brief glow plug period. I'm almost sure the issue for those who aren't seeing it is that they don't turn the key to ON. Going from ACC all the way to start you would probably miss it and most times it would start albeit a little rougher than necessary.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Remote start your car and you will see the light come on for about 2 seconds, as long as it has been sitting and not run for a time no matter what the outside temp is from minus whatever to 90 degrees. Yes, you need to turn to the ON position and the DIC should state "checking" wait for that message to clear before hitting the starter (one more second).


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

This brings up an interesting question.
When using the remote start, does the diesel wait for the glow plugs before actually starting?


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> This brings up an interesting question.
> When using the remote start, does the diesel wait for the glow plugs before actually starting?


Yes. It will wait for the plugs to cycle.


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

Ok good to know. When i do start my vehicle i see the checking and but ive never noticed the light, the only light i see is the check engine light. It rarely gets below 60 down here so im sure it has something to do with that. Thanks for the info guys


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

boraz said:


> even at -40, i dont notice the glow plug light
> 
> i think it has something to do with unlocking the car and opening the trunk before getting in and starting the car


The glow plug light should come on EVERY time you start the car, even if it goes out same time the other indicator lamps do when they self check. In the winter my light stays on about 3-5 seconds depending on how cold the engine is.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Just watch and you will see them light up as they should at every cold start (no matter the outside temp).


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> The glow plug light should come on EVERY time you start the car, even if it goes out same time the other indicator lamps do when they self check. In the winter my light stays on about 3-5 seconds depending on how cold the engine is.


yes i know, 

the glow plug light goes out with the rest of them.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> The glow plug light should come on EVERY time you start the car, even if it goes out same time the other indicator lamps do when they self check. In the winter my light stays on about 3-5 seconds depending on how cold the engine is.


As part of the self-check, maybe, but if the engine is warm the light does not stay on at all. Even in summer temps, the light is on noticeably longer on a cold engine. I would venture a guess that the glow plugs maybe don't even cycle if the engine is warm.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

If the engine is warm the glow plugs are not needed and will not run. The light will still cycle on start up with all the other dash lights. 

boraz I am curious as to why your glow plugs light doesn't stay on past the self check? Do you normally plug in you car?
Even plugged in today it was 35F/2C today after work and the light still stayed on for close to 3 seconds after the other lights went out.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> If the engine is warm the glow plugs are not needed and will not run. The light will still cycle on start up with all the other dash lights.
> 
> boraz I am curious as to why your glow plugs light doesn't stay on past the self check? Do you normally plug in you car?
> Even plugged in today it was 35F/2C today after work and the light still stayed on for close to 3 seconds after the other lights went out.


i dont plug in

i walk towards the car, pop the trunk and unlock the door with the fob, i know that sets the car into 'starting mode' getting it ready, then i get in and start it

MAYBE if i open it and get in real quick, the glow light will still be cycling when i start it?


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

Ok i just now noticed it. It literally goes off when all the other lights go off. maybe 1-2 seconds, with all the other lights. outside temp was 67 this morning.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

operator said:


> Ok i just now noticed it. It literally goes off when all the other lights go off. maybe 1-2 seconds, with all the other lights. outside temp was 67 this morning.


Because they are using ceramic glow plugs, they heat much more quickly than the older metallic glow plugs. In warmer summer months, or when I already have a hot engine, my glow plug light flashes for literally a fraction of a second before going out. Even when the temps are double digits below zero, they're ready in no more than 4 seconds.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

An update to my previous post. I noticed today after a re-starting the engine hot that the glow plug light did not come on at all. Not even with the other indicator lamps during self check. This kind of surprised me as I thought it did always self check at least.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Late to this post but I'm sure the Cruze glow plug does not work in the same manor as Diesel work trucks etc. Even in the winter time in low temps ive never had to wait for the glow plug, the light is there for a split second and its gone


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> Late to this post but I'm sure the Cruze glow plug does not work in the same manor as Diesel work trucks etc. Even in the winter time in low temps ive never had to wait for the glow plug, the light is there for a split second and its gone



virginia

low temps

LOL


----------



## No Mo' Spirit (Oct 28, 2014)

operator said:


> My only other experience with diesels is military humvees which have a wait light and then you can start when it goes out.


Every morning before my commute, I close my eye and pretend I'm starting up my Gama Goat. Of course, I don't need to wear earplugs when diving the Cruze. :wink:


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

In two and a half years and with temperature as low as 2C I have never seen my glow plug light stay on past the instrument self check. The engine starts and then the self check happens, so the glow plugs clearly have no part in my start up.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I was curious about the glow plugs on my Cruze and found this thread. On my 91 Jetta I had to wait until the glow plug light went out to start. But I have not seen the glow plug light on the Cruze at all. 

I thought I read somewhere that the glow plugs are turned on when the driver door is opened and closed this of course was on the VW's.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BlueTopaz said:


> I was curious about the glow plugs on my Cruze and found this thread. On my 91 Jetta I had to wait until the glow plug light went out to start. But I have not seen the glow plug light on the Cruze at all.
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that the glow plugs are turned on when the driver door is opened and closed this of course was on the VW's.


as you walk up to the car, hit the door unlock with the fob...the car prepares for starting...glow plugs, fuel pressure, etc...

even in -40 i havent had to wait for a glow plug


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hmmm. My car doesn't do this at all. My glow plug light comes on every time I cold start the car. It's become such a habit, I even pause before starting a gas engine.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm with Danny on this. I wait for my light to go out. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> Hmmm. My car doesn't do this at all. My glow plug light comes on every time I cold start the car. It's become such a habit, I even pause before starting a gas engine.


ive been driving cherokees since 93, they have slow fuel pumps, so you turn the key part way, pause then crank

out of habit i do that to every vehicle.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

For those of you who might be interested, the Glow Plugs continue to function for up to 1 1/2 minutes after the engine is started, depending on the ambient temperature. My Glow Plug indicator light almost ever goes on with an already warmed up engine.


----------

